# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  आपके पसंदीदा (गायक, गीतकार, संगीतकार)

## Badtameez

मित्रों इस सूत्र में अपने पसंदीदा फिल्मी गायक, गीतकार और संगीतकार तथा पसंदीदा गीत के बारे में बताइए।

----------


## Badtameez

सभी संगीत प्रेमी अपनी-अपनी राय देकर बताएं कि उन्हें कौन से गायक/गायिका गीतकार, संगीतकार प्रिय लगते हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मुझे तो सबसे अच्छे भूपेन्द्र हजारिका लगते है उनके सारे हिन्दी गीतो की लिंक कृपया  दो मित्र

----------


## Badtameez

> मुझे तो सबसे अच्छे भूपेन्द्र हजारिका लगते है उनके सारे हिन्दी गीतो की लिंक कृपया  दो मित्र


सूत्र पर आने के लिए धन्यवाद!

----------


## Badtameez

> मुझे तो सबसे अच्छे भूपेन्द्र हजारिका लगते है उनके सारे हिन्दी गीतो की लिंक कृपया  दो मित्र


शेखर जी! आप मुझसे भी अच्छा लिंक सर्च कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शेखर जी! आप मुझसे भी अच्छा लिंक सर्च कर सकते हैं।


मेरे पास टोररेंट लिंक है जो सही से काम नहीं कर रही ओर फोरम पे भी बेन है भाई

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र सुरेश सौरभ के लिए :-
" नियति के देव, अहोभाग्य, मुख से बहती बोल-सरिता,
सरस सरल सुरभीय गंध फैलता, समस्त सुरों के ऐ ईश,
नमन तुमको, सौम्यता के असीम स्त्रोत समेटे ऐ भरिता,
स्नेह दुलार बांटते सदैव यहाँ, तुम हो प्रिये ऐ सौरभ सुरेश*

----------


## Badtameez

> मेरे पास टोररेंट लिंक है जो सही से काम नहीं कर रही ओर फोरम पे भी बेन है भाई


शेखर जी भाई एक बार इस लिंक पर देखिए तोhttp://m.raag.fm/

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शेखर जी भाई एक बार इस लिंक पर देखिए तोhttp://m.raag.fm/


काफी समय लगेगा,गराण्टी भी नहीं है, कोई बात नहीं मित्र, फिर कभी अभी जरूरत भी नहीं है, आपका सूत्र देखा तो पूछ लिया आपसे , सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद ,

----------


## Badtameez

> *प्रिये मित्र सुरेश सौरभ के लिए :-
> " नियति के देव, अहोभाग्य, मुख से बहती बोल-सरिता,
> सरस सरल सुरभीय गंध फैलता, समस्त सुरों के ऐ ईश,
> नमन तुमको, सौम्यता के असीम स्त्रोत समेटे ऐ भरिता,
> स्नेह दुलार बांटते सदैव यहाँ, तुम हो प्रिये ऐ सौरभ सुरेश*


सर्वप्रिय कवि मन जी हमारे
धन्य भाग्य जो यहां  पधारे
हारे जी हारे हम हारे
मन जी पर हम मनवा हारे
.
मन जी आपने हमारी प्रशंसा बहुत अधिक कर दी है।आपको क्या कहें।

----------


## Badtameez

> काफी समय लगेगा,गराण्टी भी नहीं है, कोई बात नहीं मित्र, फिर कभी अभी जरूरत भी नहीं है, आपका सूत्र देखा तो पूछ लिया आपसे , सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद ,


नहीं शेखर भाई इसमें सर्च करने को दिया हुआ है।वहाँ जाकर bhupen लिखिए लिखिए आ जाएगा हजारिका जी का गीत।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

Song Name

Album Name

Singer

         Bhupen Hazarika (Alaap)    Jana Gana Mana    A R Rahman
         Bhupen Hazarika (Alaap)    Vande Mataram Vol 1    A R Rahman
         Bhupen Hazarika with Saddiq Khan Langa    Jana Gana Mana    A R Rahman
         Bhupen Hazarika With Saddiq Khan Langa    Vande Mataram Vol 1    A R Rahman
         Dil Hoom Hoom Kare (Rudaali) - Bhupen Hazarika    Yeh Kaisi Judaai    Various


आ गया धन्यवाद जी

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र सौरभ सुरेश..आपका स्नेह व् आदर भाव इस मन-वकील की प्रेरणा का स्त्रोत है ...


*

----------


## Badtameez

> Song Name
> 
> Album Name
> 
> Singer
> 
>          Bhupen Hazarika (Alaap)    Jana Gana Mana    A R Rahman
>          Bhupen Hazarika (Alaap)    Vande Mataram Vol 1    A R Rahman
>          Bhupen Hazarika with Saddiq Khan Langa    Jana Gana Mana    A R Rahman
> ...


कहें थे न शेखर जी भाई।

----------


## Badtameez

> *प्रिये मित्र सौरभ सुरेश..आपका स्नेह व् आदर भाव इस मन-वकील की प्रेरणा का स्त्रोत है ...
> 
> 
> *


मैं आपको क्या प्रेरणा दूँगा वकील जी भाई। बहुत छोटा सा मानव हूँ।आप मेरे प्रेरणा स्रोत खुद हैं।

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र ....असल में कई दिनों में मन व्याकुल रहा अतः फोरम में आया केवल छायाचित्रों की नक़ल कर सूत्र में सजा कर चुपचाप निकल गया और कोई कविता नहीं रची किसी से बात नहीं की केवल आपने आप में ही रहा अतः आपसे क्षमा चाहूँगा की आपकी प्रशंसा के लिए कोई उत्तर नहीं दे पाया ....आप से सप्रेम बिनती रहेगी मेरे इस अक्षम्य आचरण के लिए मुझे क्षमा करते हुए अपने स्नेह आदर भाव की वर्षा सदैब मुझ पर करते रहेंगे ...*

----------


## Badtameez

जब आपने कह ही दिया कि आपका मन व्याकुलरहा तो अक्षम्य आचरण की बात क्यों करते हैं।दु:ख में कुछ अच्छा नहीं लगता।

----------


## King_khan

फोरम पर एक और सर्वोत्तम सूत्र रचने के लिए हमारे परम मित्र सुरेश जी का हार्दिक आभार |
मित्र मेरे पसंदीदा गायक मोहम्मद रफी साहब हैँ
उनके बारे मे जितना भी कहा जाए कम होगा | 
अभी मोबाइल से लॉगइन होने के कारण मे मै कोई चित्र या चलचित्र सूत्र पर प्रस्तुत नही कर पा रहा हूँ | 
प्रयास करूँगा कल इस सूत्र पर अपना छोटा सा योगदान दे सकूँ |
धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

> फोरम पर एक और सर्वोत्तम सूत्र रचने के लिए हमारे परम मित्र सुरेश जी का हार्दिक आभार |
> मित्र मेरे पसंदीदा गायक मोहम्मद रफी साहब हैँ
> उनके बारे मे जितना भी कहा जाए कम होगा | 
> अभी मोबाइल से लॉगइन होने के कारण मे मै कोई चित्र या चलचित्र सूत्र पर प्रस्तुत नही कर पा रहा हूँ | 
> प्रयास करूँगा कल इस सूत्र पर अपना छोटा सा योगदान दे सकूँ |
> धन्यवाद


खान जी भाई।जो काम मैं आपको सौपने वाला था आप खुद करने को तैयार हो गये।मैं आपसे चित्र डालने को कहता। वो भी कई कलाकारों के जैसे रफी साहब के अलावा अन्य गायक गीतकारों संगीतकारों का भी। 
और हां, आपने ये नहीं बताया कि आपके प्रिय गीतकार तथा संगीतकार कौन हैं?

----------


## King_khan

> खान जी भाई।जो काम मैं आपको सौपने वाला था आप खुद करने को तैयार हो गये।मैं आपसे चित्र डालने को कहता। वो भी कई कलाकारों के जैसे रफी साहब के अलावा अन्य गायक गीतकारों संगीतकारों का भी। 
> और हां, आपने ये नहीं बताया कि आपके प्रिय गीतकार तथा संगीतकार कौन हैं?


आपके सूत्र पर योगदान करके मुझे अत्यंत खुशी होगी |
संगीतकार आर डी बर्मन  साहब का संगीत मुझे बहुत पसंद है |

----------


## Badtameez

> आपके सूत्र पर योगदान करके मुझे अत्यंत खुशी होगी |
> संगीतकार आर डी बर्मन  साहब का संगीत मुझे बहुत पसंद है |


आ हा किसका नाम ले लिया आपने। वो हम जवानों के संगीतकार रहे है।
लेकिन खान जी भाई! एक ओर रफी साहब एक ओर पंचम दा ये कम्बिनेशन कुछ बैठ नहीं रहा। बर्मन दा के संगीत में तो किशोर दा ज्यादा रहे हैं।रफी साहब कम ही गाये हैं उनके संगीत में।

----------


## Teach Guru

सर्वप्रथम एक उम्दा सूत्र के लिए आपको सह्रदय बधाई।
मेरे पसंदीदा गायक मोँ. अजीज, शब्बीर कुमार है,
इनके गाये गीत जब भी सुनता हुँ तो एक खास खुशी सी मिलती है।
संगीतकार और गीतकार मेँ मेरी कोई खास चोईस नहीँ है। धन्यवाद।

----------


## Badtameez

> सर्वप्रथम एक उम्दा सूत्र के लिए आपको सह्रदय बधाई।
> मेरे पसंदीदा गायक मोँ. अजीज, शब्बीर कुमार है,
> इनके गाये गीत जब भी सुनता हुँ तो एक खास खुशी सी मिलती है।
> संगीतकार और गीतकार मेँ मेरी कोई खास चोईस नहीँ है। धन्यवाद।


सूत्र पर आने के लिए आपका आभार।
आपकी पसन्द लाजवाब है।लेकिन एक बात है, सब्बीर जी और अजीज जी की आवाज में बहुत समानता है। पहले तो मैं पहचान भी नहीं पाता था कि इन दोनों की आवाज इतनी मिलती है।
सब्बीर कुमार का मुझे वो गाना पसन्द है-
मुझे पीने का शौक नहीं ' अजीज उर्फ मुन्ना जी का मुझे वो गीत पसन्द है-
सावन के झुलों ने'।

----------


## King_khan

> आ हा किसका नाम ले लिया आपने। वो हम जवानों के संगीतकार रहे है।
> लेकिन खान जी भाई! एक ओर रफी साहब एक ओर पंचम दा ये कम्बिनेशन कुछ बैठ नहीं रहा। बर्मन दा के संगीत में तो किशोर दा ज्यादा रहे हैं।रफी साहब कम ही गाये हैं उनके संगीत में।


अरे भाई मै तो तुक्का मार रहा था , आपने पकड़ लिया |
संगीतकारोँ , गीतकारोँ मे कोई विशेष रुचि नही रखता हूँ |

----------


## Badtameez

> अरे भाई मै तो तुक्का मार रहा था , आपने पकड़ लिया |
> संगीतकारोँ , गीतकारोँ मे कोई विशेष रुचि नही रखता हूँ |


अरे भाई! आप भी तुक्का मारने लगे।

----------


## King_khan

> अरे भाई! आप भी तुक्का मारने लगे।


क्या करेँ कभी कभी मारना ही पड़ता है |

----------


## Badtameez

कृपया,इस सूत्र में रफी किशोर मुकेश तथा अन्य गायको की जानकारी चित्र सहित डालिए।

----------


## King_khan

> कृपया,इस सूत्र में रफी किशोर मुकेश तथा अन्य गायको की जानकारी चित्र सहित डालिए।


मित्र समय मिलते ही इस कार्य को पूरा कर दूँगा |

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र समय मिलते ही इस कार्य को पूरा कर दूँगा |


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपको!

----------


## King_khan

_आइए सुरुवात करते हैं मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब के इस गीत से |
_

----------


## King_khan

बैजू बांवरा फिल्म का ये गीत ओ "दुनियां के रखवाले सुन दर्द भरे मेरे नाले" नौशाद साहब के संगीत निर्देशन में |

----------


## King_khan



----------


## Badtameez

> बैजू बांवरा फिल्म का ये गीत ओ "दुनियां के रखवाले सुन दर्द भरे मेरे नाले" नौशाद साहब के संगीत निर्देशन में |


ये गीत बहुत ही दर्द भरा है।इसको लिखा है शकील बदायूनी साहब ने। रफी साहब ने अपने अंदाज से इस गीत को और भी गमगीन बना दिया है।

----------


## Badtameez

यहां मैं मोहम्मद रफी के बारे में कुछ जानकारी प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ जो मैंने इंटरनेट से ही लिए हैं।
. 
        -------कुछ जानकारी---------
.
[1]मोहम्मद रफ़ी ( 24दिसंबर 1924 - 31 जुलाई 1980 ) जिन्हें दुनिया रफ़ी या रफ़ी साहब के नाम से बुलाती है, हिन्दी सिनेमा के श्रेष्ठतम पार्श्व गायकों में से एक थे। अपनी आवाज की मधुरता और परास की अधिकता के लिए इन्होंने अपने समकालीन गायकों के बीचअलग पहचान बनाई। इन्हें शहंशाह-ए-तरन्नुम भी कहा जाता था।
 [2] मोहम्मद रफ़ी की आवाज़ ने अपने आगामी दिनों में कई गायकों को प्रेरित किया। इनमें सोनू निगम , मुहम्मद अज़ीज़ तथा उदित नारायण का नाम उल्लेखनीय है - यद्यपि इनमें से कइयों की अब अपनी अलगपहचान है। 1940 के दशक से आरंभ कर 1980 तक इन्होने कुल 26,000 गाने गाए। 
[2] इनमें मुख्य धारा हिन्दी गानों के अतिरिक्त ग़ज़ल , भजन , देशभक्ति गीत, क़व्वाली तथा अन्य भाषाओं में गाए गीत शामिल हैं।
[3] जिन अभिनेताओं पर उनके गाने फिल्माए गए उनमें गुरु दत्त , दिलीप कुमार , देव आनंद , भारत भूषण , जॉनी वॉकर , जॉय मुखर्जी , शम्मी कपूर , राजेन्द्र कुमार , राजेश खन्ना , अमिताभ बच्चन , धर्मेन्द्र , जीतेन्द्र तथा ऋषि कपूर के अलावे गायक अभिनेता किशोर कुमार  का नाम भी शामिल है।

----------


## King_khan

> यहां मैं मोहम्मद रफी के बारे में कुछ जानकारी प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ जो मैंने इंटरनेट से ही लिए हैं।
> . 
>         -------कुछ जानकारी---------
> .
> [1]मोहम्मद रफ़ी ( 24दिसंबर 1924 - 31 जुलाई 1980 ) जिन्हें दुनिया रफ़ी या रफ़ी साहब के नाम से बुलाती है, हिन्दी सिनेमा के श्रेष्ठतम पार्श्व गायकों में से एक थे। अपनी आवाज की मधुरता और परास की अधिकता के लिए इन्होंने अपने समकालीन गायकों के बीचअलग पहचान बनाई। इन्हें शहंशाह-ए-तरन्नुम भी कहा जाता था।
>  [2] मोहम्मद रफ़ी की आवाज़ ने अपने आगामी दिनों में कई गायकों को प्रेरित किया। इनमें सोनू निगम , मुहम्मद अज़ीज़ तथा उदित नारायण का नाम उल्लेखनीय है - यद्यपि इनमें से कइयों की अब अपनी अलगपहचान है। 1940 के दशक से आरंभ कर 1980 तक इन्होने कुल 26,000 गाने गाए। 
> [2] इनमें मुख्य धारा हिन्दी गानों के अतिरिक्त ग़ज़ल , भजन , देशभक्ति गीत, क़व्वाली तथा अन्य भाषाओं में गाए गीत शामिल हैं।
> [3] जिन अभिनेताओं पर उनके गाने फिल्माए गए उनमें गुरु दत्त , दिलीप कुमार , देव आनंद , भारत भूषण , जॉनी वॉकर , जॉय मुखर्जी , शम्मी कपूर , राजेन्द्र कुमार , राजेश खन्ना , अमिताभ बच्चन , धर्मेन्द्र , जीतेन्द्र तथा ऋषि कपूर के अलावे गायक अभिनेता किशोर कुमार  का नाम भी शामिल है।


बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी हम तक बाँटने के लिए आपका तहेदिल से शुक्रिया |

----------


## mantu007

*रफ़ी जी , और बप्पी लहरी*

----------


## Badtameez

> बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी हम तक बाँटने के लिए आपका तहेदिल से शुक्रिया |


खान जी भाई सबसे पहले आपको आदाब। और आपको बता हूँ कि अब इस सूत्र में कलाकारों के बारे में जानकारी नहीं दूँगा बल्कि मैंने रफी, किशोर, मुकेश पर जो सूत्र बनाया है उसपर दूँगा।

----------


## Badtameez

> *रफ़ी जी , और बप्पी लहरी*


मंटू भाई आप बप्पी लहरी को गायक के तौर पर पसंद करते हैं या संगीतकार के तौर पर,बताएं।

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू भाई आप बप्पी लहरी को गायक के तौर पर पसंद करते हैं या संगीतकार के तौर पर,बताएं।


*गायक के तौर पर .........*

----------


## Badtameez

> *गायक के तौर पर .........*


लेकिन ये संगीतकार के तौर पर ज्यादा प्रसिद्ध हैं।
कहीं आप बप्पी दा के गीत ' ऊ लाला ऊ लाला' को सुनकर तो नहीं न कह रहे हैं।

----------


## mantu007

> लेकिन ये संगीतकार के तौर पर ज्यादा प्रसिद्ध हैं।
> कहीं आप बप्पी दा के गीत ' ऊ लाला ऊ लाला' को सुनकर तो नहीं न कह रहे हैं।


*नहीं भाई मुझे ज्यादा उनके गाये हुए गाने पसंद हैं .*

----------


## Badtameez

> *नहीं भाई मुझे ज्यादा उनके गाये हुए गाने पसंद हैं .*


वैसे उनकी आवाज वास्तव में सुन्दर है।

----------


## mantu007

> वैसे उनकी आवाज वास्तव में सुन्दर है।


*१० साल ऐसे ही नहीं बॉलीवुड पर राज किया है उन्होंने *

----------


## Badtameez

> *१० साल ऐसे ही नहीं बॉलीवुड पर राज किया है उन्होंने *


नहीं मंटू भाई ,दस साल से भी ज्यादा 14-15 साल

----------


## mantu007

> नहीं मंटू भाई ,दस साल से भी ज्यादा 14-15 साल


*सत्य वचन ............*

----------


## Badtameez

> *सत्य वचन ............*


उनका गाया हुआ सबसे अच्छा कौन सा गीत लगता है आपको?

----------


## gajinikaka

BHAI SALIM SULAIMAAN KA TO NAAM HI NAHI YAHA PE.

SPECIALY SALIM MERCHANTJINKE PAAS EK ALAG HI TARAH KI AAWAZ AUR BEHAD GEHRA GYAAN HAI SUR & SANGEET KA.

UNKI 1ST FILM KAAL KE TITLE SONG KA MUSIC AAAP SUNIYE USME SABHI VAJINDRO KA BEHAD KHUBSURTI SE UPYOG KIYA GAYA HAI.

----------


## Badtameez

> BHAI SALIM SULAIMAAN KA TO NAAM HI NAHI YAHA PE.
> 
> SPECIALY SALIM MERCHANTJINKE PAAS EK ALAG HI TARAH KI AAWAZ AUR BEHAD GEHRA GYAAN HAI SUR & SANGEET KA.
> 
> UNKI 1ST FILM KAAL KE TITLE SONG KA MUSIC AAAP SUNIYE USME SABHI VAJINDRO KA BEHAD KHUBSURTI SE UPYOG KIYA GAYA HAI.


गजनी जी का स्वागत है। आपने विचार रखा धन्यवाद! सलीम सुलेमान का संगीत मुझे भी अच्छा लगता है। रब ने बना दी जोङी के कई गीत मुझे पसंद हैं। दोनों लोगों ने मिलकर बहुत अच्छा काम किया है आज तक।जहाँ तक यहाँ पर उन लोगो के यहां नाम न होने की बात है तो आप जान लीजिए कि यहाँ केवल दस आपशन ही दिये जा सकते हैं । इन आपशनों में उन लोगो का नाम शामिल है जिनके साथ संगीत का एक जमाना गुजरा है।

----------


## Raja44

हमेँ तो गायकोँ मेँ मो.रफी किशोर दा मुकेश भाते है

----------


## nishanath

हिन्दुस्तानी गाने में सबसे पहले शानदार  गायक का कोई भी ज़िक्र न होना अफसोश जनक है वो रेशमी आवाज़ के . एल . सहगल जिन्हें आप भूल गए है

----------


## nishanath

दुसरे गायक मन्ना डे है जो की हर तरह की गायकी में माहिर है चाहे वो शास्त्रीय गायन हो या फिर कुछ भी 
आप इनके गायन में खो भी जाए तो कोई अचरज नहीं होगा

----------


## nishanath

तीसरे पायेदान में किशोर कुमार और रफ़ी साहब आते है 
फिर उनके बाद फिर और गाने वाले है

----------


## nishanath

भूपेंद्र हजारिका , s डी बर्मन की आवाज़ में बहुत समानता मिलती है वो दोनों भी शुद्ध राग में गाते रहे है

----------


## nishanath

ये सब फ़िल्मी गाने वाले है लेकिन यदि शुद्ध गायन की बात करे तो हिन्दुस्तानी , पाकिस्तानी गायकों की कोई कमी नहीं है जो की आपको आपने गायन से आपको आपनी रूह तक पंहुचा सकते है जैसे भीम सेन जोशी , बड़े गुलाम अली , राजन - साजन मिश्र , डागर बंधू , मेहंदी हसन , बाला लोहार

----------


## nishanath

कभी शुद्ध हिन्दुस्तानी राग को किसी भी गायक से सुन के देखिएगा , गायक कोई भी हो आपके आस पास के भी हो तो भी सुन के dekhiye

----------


## Badtameez

> भूपेंद्र हजारिका , s डी बर्मन की आवाज़ में बहुत समानता मिलती है वो दोनों भी शुद्ध राग में गाते रहे है


बहुत ही सही कह रहे हैं आप , ये बात ध्यान ही में नहीं आयी।

----------


## Badtameez

मैंने जान-बूझ कर फिल्मी गायकों में पसंद का सूत्र बनाया है। वैसे असली गायकी अक्सर फिल्म से बाहर मिल जाती है।
आप की संगीत में काफी रूचि लगती है निशानाथ जी।
मैं 2007 से गीत सुन रहा हूँ। मुझे पुराने गीत आजकल बहुत पसन्द आ रहे हैं। मेरे उम्र के दोस्तों को अचरज होता है कि मैं कितने पुराने गाने सुनता हूँ।
मेरे पसन्दीदा में किशोर दा और सानु दा हैं  इसके अलावा रफी साहब मुकेश जी को भी खूब सुनता हूँ। आजकल के गायको में सोनू निगम, के के, कुणाल गाजावाला पसन्द हैं।

----------


## nishanath

कभी मन्ना डे और तलत महमूद को सुनियेगा फ़िल्मी और गैर फ़िल्मी दोनों

----------


## Badtameez

आपके विचार पढने बाद यही लग रहा है कि आप शास्त्रीय संगीत में अधिक रूचि रखते हैं। है कि नहीं?

----------


## nishanath

दुखी मन मेरे सुन मेरा कहना
जहाँ नहीं चैना वहाँ नहीं रहना
दुखी मन...

दर्द हमारा कोई न जाने
अपनी गरज के सब हैं दीवाने
किसके आगे रोना रोएं
देस पराया लोग बेगाने
दुखी मन...

लाख यहाँ झोली फैला ले
कुछ नहीं देंगे इस जग वाले
पत्थर के दिल मोम न होंगे
चाहे जितना नीर बहाले
दुखी मन...

अपने लिये कब हैं ये मेले
हम हैं हर इक मेले में अकेले
क्या पाएगा उसमें रहकर
जो दुनिया जीवन से खेले
दुखी मन... 

रचनाकार :- साहिर लुधियानवी

----------


## Badtameez

> दुखी मन मेरे सुन मेरा कहना
> जहाँ नहीं चैना वहाँ नहीं रहना
> दुखी मन...
> 
> दर्द हमारा कोई न जाने
> अपनी गरज के सब हैं दीवाने
> किसके आगे रोना रोएं
> देस पराया लोग बेगाने
> दुखी मन...
> ...


बहुत ही दर्द भरा गीत है ये। इसे किशोर दा ने दर्द भरे स्वर में गाया है। संगीत s d बर्मन का है। फिल्म है फंटूश।
मैंनं सुना है कि पंचम दा यानी आर डी बर्मन जी जब नौ साल के थे तभी उन्होंने एक धुन बना दी थी जिसे फंटूश फिल्म के गीत में प्रयोग किया गया ।

----------


## Badtameez

> बढीया सुत्र है )))))))))))))))


हर सूत्र में यही लिख रहे हैं।

----------


## nishanath

‘सखी पिया को जो मैं न देखूं, तो कैसे काटूं अंधेरी रतियां’ 

कि जिनमें उनकी ही रोशनी हो, कहीं से ला दो मुझे वो अंखियां

दिलों की बातें दिलों के अंदर, जरा-सी जिद से दबी हुई हैं

वो सुनना चाहें जुबां से सब कुछ, मैं करना चाहूं नजर से बतियां

ये इश्क़ क्या है, ये इश्क़ क्या है, ये इश्क़ क्या है, ये इश्क़ क्या है

सुलगती सांसें, तरसती आंखें, मचलती रूहें, धड़कती छतियां

उन्ही की आंखें, उन्ही का जादू, उन्ही की हस्ती, उन्ही की ख़ुशबू

किसी भी धुन में रमाऊं जियरा, किसी दरस में पिरो लूं अंखियां

मैं कैसे मानूं बरसते नैनो कि तुमने देखा है पी को आते

न काग बोले, न मोर नाचे,न कूकी कोयल, न चटखीं कलियां.

‘सखी पिया को जो मैं न देखूं, तो कैसे काटूं अंधेरी रतियां’

----------


## nishanath

मेरा विचार है की :- यदि हिन्दुस्तानी शास्त्रीय  संगीत को ज़िंदा रखना है  तो हमें अपने शहर , गाव , छेत्र के संगीत कारो के कार्यक्रम में शिरकत करना  चाहिए , और उन्हें हर संभव मदद करनी चाहिए | संगीत सभी का उम्दा होता है  कोई किस्मत से प्रसद्धि पा लेता है तो कोई प्रोत्साहन न मिलने से  पिछड़  जाता है | हमारे हिन्दुस्तान में हर गाव में कुछ नहीं तो रामायण मंडली तो  होती ही है जिसके गाने वाले भी बेहतरीन गायक और वादक होते है जरुरत है  उन्हें मंच और अवसर की यदि उन्हें भी मौका मिले तो वो भी उम्दा कलाकार बन  दुनिया के सामने आ सकते है |

----------

